

The Hackathons Organizer's Checklist - AlexeyMK
http://alexeymk.com/hosting-hackathons-the-organizers-checklist

======
turoczy
Awesome. Thanks so much for sharing this. We handle a lot of hackathons in our
space and we have our own ad hoc process. But your documenting your process
definitely filled in some gaps for us.

~~~
Cherian_Abraham
Would appreciate it if you could share them as well. I am planning to host one
in Richmond, VA in a couple of months and would appreciate any pointers.

~~~
turoczy
Thanks for the push. I'll work on writing that up.

~~~
seancron
I'd also be interested in reading that post. I'm looking to host my own
hackathon in Lowell, MA and I'd appreciate any advice I can get about it.

------
brianritchie
Amazing. We are in the midst of organizing one in Malaysia right now -
<http://hack.weekend.my> and this will be perfect for us.

